# VK ~ Christmas Christmas Time of Year



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/15)

​As most of you know this time of year is when we do some big Clearance specials to get rid of some old stock and make space for new and exciting toys!

This year is no different. Our Christmas bundle deals will be going on sale from tomorrow 01/12/2015. There are limited quantities of each bundle and they will be sold on a first come first serve basis, which means that if 2 people place and pay for the order at the exact same time, the payment which comes through first is the payment which will get the bundle. All Bundles are sold on a one per customer basis.

*BUNDLE 1 - 50 AVAILABLE - R350.00:*


STARTER BUNDLE:
1 x Vape King 1100Mah Variable Voltage battery
1 X Ego USB Charger and Wall Adapter
1 X Vape King Osiris Tank
1 X Kangertech Mini Protank
1 X Vape King Carry Case
1 X Njoy Single Note or Vape King Flavour
*BUNDLE 2 - 10 AVAILABLE - R1550.00:
*

1 x Cloupor GT

1 x Kayfun V4 Clone
2 x Efest 3000mah batteries
1 x Nitecore I2 Charger
1 x Vape King Coil Jig
*BUNDLE 3 - ONLY 1 AVAILABLE - R2200.00:*


1 X SMY 260W Mod
3 x Efest 2500mah Batteries

1 x Epoch D1
2 x Vape Bands
*BUNDLE 4 - 10 AVAILABLE - R1900.00:
*

1 x God Mod 180W
3 x Efest 2500MAH Batteries
1 x Kayfun V4
2 x Vape Bands
*BUNDLE 5 - 2 AVAILABLE - R870.00
*

1 X Apollo Mechanical Mod
1 x Pirate Flag RDA
1 x Spool 24G Kanthal
1 x 5Pack Koh Gen Do
1 x Ohm and Volt Meter by Lemage
*BUNDLE 6 - 5 AVAILABLE - R770.00:
*

2 x Scans KUI Bottom Fed Mods
2 x Efest Batteries
1 x Spool 26G Kanthal
1 x 5 PAck Koh Gen Do
1 x Ohm and Volt Meter by Lemaga
*BUNDLE 7 - 5 AVAILABLE - R1100.00*


1 X Dimitri Mechanical Mod
2 x Efest Batteries
1 X Squape RS
2 x Vape Band

More To Follow Soon...

There will also be some other great products going on Special for the month of December so Keep your eyes peeled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

awesome !!!!

could we perhaps see some subox specials... especially for the new guys looking for a start up kit.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/15)

The First batch of Bundle deals are now up on the site and available for ordering. You can view them as well as a few other specials HERE


----------

